# Ardmore ~ Former Beekeeper



## rock0sock0 (Sep 13, 2011)

I started out in Richardson, Texas back in '84 and a neighbor had a really long 10 foot tall lugustrum hedge that made
the best honey i ever made; so clear and sweet. The flowers are so tiny but must have been very productive.
I moved to Ardmore and got up to 10 hives then got too busy to keep up with them. I tried putting hives out
in a mesquite grove south of Healdton but oil was standing in places and the bees drank that water completely
ruining the honey: horrible dark color and so nasty! 

Would be nice to get back in the business, esp if i found a strong wife to do the heavy lifting...possible one of 
those Russian women? :wiener:
Until then, i'll have to buy at retail.
I bought some McGhee's Farm honey out of Sulphur the other day; is quite good but at $13 a jar, i'm going to
keep on shopping.

Does anyone have a favorite off Amazon? I'm worried i'd be getting a mix of HFC Syrup in it if i bought there.

Thanks!


----------



## Hoxbar (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm in Ardmore too! I have been told that the honey from the McGhee guy is crap! I've never tasted it but all my honey customers rave over my honey. I've been told from another beekeeper that his honey is not local and it's imported. I really don't know but his honey looks like beer compaired to mine. You said the honey you made tasted bad. Was it fall honey? If so, that explains why. We can not have a tasty fall honey crop around here, an old timer told me it was the honey dew. You will not find real honey around here cheaper than that. I sold mine last year for $7 pound, $10 pint, $20 quart. It went extremly fast.... Glad to have you in the area!


----------



## rock0sock0 (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess that's why gold is almost $2000 an oz...in '85 honey was $3 a quart!
No, was in the spring/summer.....oil not a good additive.

I replied to your older post about you wanting to meet other beekeepers in the area...


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

